# Filter Block - Argh Help !



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

Hey,

Well I'm in a bit of a pickle here and don't know what to do, I got back from a nice 2 week Holiday in Tenerife. I left my older Brother in charge of the tanks did a W/C before I left and labelled all the food so he know what to feed etc. I came back late last night check on my reef tank everything seems to be alright a little algae but that was it ! I then go down stairs to check on my seahorses they seem to be swimming around happily enough with full bellies then i realise that the filter & skimmer are both off and just the power head is moving the water. Umm Strange I think to myself ring my brother up to ask him why there off he said he turned the skimmer off as it kept on overflowing and has been off for a couple of days as he didn't know how to sort it ! fair enough it won't hurt being off for a few days . I then ask him about the filter he said he didn't touch it (strange I think to myself) I open he cupboard put my hand on the filter the motor was still running and all the valves open.

Why the heck wasn't it working ? Thought I would open the filter up as I thought the motor might be blocked then I was hit by the smell of rotten eggs as soon as I opened the lid on the filter ! Now heres my question obv the filter has been blocked for quite a few days and the water has gone stagnant. I couldn't do anything as it was late and I had work the next day I switched my RO unit on so should have enough water when I get home tonight but I don't have a clue what to do regards to the filter ? Will I wash the sponges out with old tank water or is there no point has all the bacteria already died off ? I don't want to start another cycle has I have my seahorses in there ! 

Please Help ! 

Jonno


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

i would replace the filter block, it will hold a good amount of bacteria, but so should all the surfaces in the tank, and that should be enough to avoid a cycle when you replace it. the horses cant put out that much waste. just go light on the feedings untill the new filters break in.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I would also monitor your levels and do water changes when nessessary


----------

